
To what extent is GPT-3 capable of reasoning? - alexwg
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/L5JSMZQvkBAx9MD5A/is-gpt-3-capable-of-reasoning
======
droitbutch
I'm trying to understand GPT-3. For example, this response to creating a story
about AI has me wondering whether the comedy is intentional or not:

> GPT-3: "One day, one human is going to school. It's a normal day. But
> suddenly, without any warning, gravity starts to change! The human thinks
> this isn't real, but it happens anyway. He's too scared to walk to school
> now. He goes back home, and starts watching TV. Then, he realizes that he
> doesn't need to stand up to change the channel! He gets out of his chair,
> and is weightless. He loves this new feeling. Suddenly, he touches the
> ground, and is hit by a large force! It's too strong for him to bear. Will
> the human survive this force? Find out next time on Gravity Falls!"

It's the last sentence "Find out next time on ..." that left me wondering
whether it was intentional or simply a neural connection based on various
human inputs? The entire "story" has an air of comedy to it but when it
finished with this left me puzzled.

Another response to the same question:

> GPT-3: "One day, human Bob is hanging out with his friend Carl. Suddenly, a
> apple flies into Bob's face. He and Carl laugh. A minute later, they are
> confused when the ground starts pulling them up. They grab onto a tree, but
> are pulled off and up into the sky. After some time, they start going down,
> fast. They scream and try to grab something, but there is nothing to hold on
> to. They hit the ground at a very fast speed and die. A squirrel walks up to
> their corpses and eats them. The end."

Again, it follow somewhat the pattern of the first: most of the "story" is
setup, then the final sentence (not counting "The end" as final sentence) is
some kind of explicit comedy.

Is it just me imagining things?

------
sshamoon
Interesting - I think thinking that it reasons isn't the right line of
thinking.

